# Suggestion for 5.1 speaker within 10K.



## nipunmaster (Jan 14, 2012)

Please suggest a good home theater speaker system within 10K. I want good bass. But I have one problem. I currently do not have any HD media players, or blu ray players. But I play full hd movies, through my laptop HDMI cable in my 32'' TV. Now in the TV, there is only output for 2 channel audio, which means I cannot connect the 5.1 speakers to the TV. But it has a HDMI audio output ARC. So if the speakers have HDMI input, then it will be easy for me to connect them to the TV, and then they could be used with even the STB, DVD and the laptop.


----------



## devx (Jan 15, 2012)

For 2.1 you can opt for Logitech Z623 & i'm not sure about 5.1 which really have an HDMI output so check this out:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/137550-f-d-f6000-home-theater.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/147178-edifier-da5000-pro-f-d-f6000.html


----------

